# Ripley's Aquarium SNEAK PEEK!



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,


I managed to get some tickets for the Ripley's Aquarium today (friends and family preview day), so the gf and I went and took some sweet shots.

Hope you guys enjoy the pics, and by all means GO check it out when it opens. I thought they did really well with everything, pet the sting rays, tubes/pods in the tanks, kids areas, educational stuff and the jelly fish tanks were so cool looking. They even included the filtration system into the exhibit...awesome!

If you have any questions or want to know about anything else there by all means ask away.


----------



## pulpfiction1 (Jun 20, 2013)

sweet shots


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wild!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

any idea if there are any reef tanks with real corals?


----------



## IvanD (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to admit alot of the corals in some tanks were fake but there were some reef tanks. Nothing that blew me away or that I hadn't seen before, on the coral side that is.

On the fish side there were a few things I hadn't seen before which was pretty cool


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for signing up to the forum and posting!


----------

